# Do I need 2 litterboxes for 2 cats?



## Mollikins (Feb 17, 2007)

My plan was to just use a cheap litterbox with no lid over the top for the new kitty until the introduction is over. However, someone told me that I really need to have separate litter boxes even after the introduction is over or the cats will BOTH not go in the one I have.

I'm very clean with my litterbox - I scoop every night. 

Does this matter? What are your thoughts?


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

Having two litter boxes (placed as far apart as possible) will not just help with cleanliness, but it will prevent one cat from guarding the litter box and keeping the other cat from using it if there is any territorial aggression between them or some other kitty fighting issue.


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

I would recommend 2. They like the choice. Both of my cats have come to an agreement that one litter box is for pee pee and the other is for poopy...it's pretty funny and smart on their part.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Agreed. It doesn't matter how clean one box is, if a cat doesn't like sharing it, then you'll have problems. And some cats just prefer to pee in one and poop in another. So unless you want to risk "accidents" two is the minimum. And you might even want to start with three at first when the two cats start sharing the whole house.


----------



## TAsunder (Apr 6, 2004)

Ideally 3, but I would definitely recommend two for numerous reasons. Territory disputes being one. Another being, some cats prefer to go #1 in one litterbox and #2 in another, for some reason.


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

Depends. I've heard 1 per cat plus one as the ideal number but my girls share with no problems (thank goodness since there's nowhere else to put a litterbox in my apartment). Of course, they're littermates, but my the cats my parents had while I was growing up shared a litterbox with no problems and they didn't like each other one bit. 

But obviously some people have problems with it.


----------



## gsc4 (Mar 27, 2005)

My 2 share a litter box without problems. I think it really depends on the cats involved. Sometimes it works, sometimes not. 

I say that unless you begin to have problems, see if one litter box will work. But at the first hint of litter box problems, you should have a second one ready to go.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Well, except a "hint of litterbox problems" is going to be a pee spot or pile of poop to clean up. I think it's better to work at it from the opposite side: start out with too many boxes, and work your way down if you're not having problems.


----------



## waiandchris (Jan 17, 2007)

I absoultely agree with Coaster. Urine stains can be just a mess to clean up and sometimes detect. I have 2 boxes for 1 cat and I find that it really is not a big deal to clean out. I still scoop several times daily and clean completely on a rotation basis about 1-2 weeks apart. It takes me about 8 minutes to clean a box. Yes, I've timed it! :lol:


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I think it depends on your cat-household and how well they get along.

For the past 6 years I have used ONE litterbox for 7-10 cats at a time. My litterbox is large, 2'x4' and 20" tall. It looks like a hope chest with a cat flap door in the front center.

My cats are used to living in a large cat population household and get along with each other very well.


----------



## krispifsu (Sep 13, 2006)

My two cats have shared one litter box since Day 1. 

When I went on vacation for a week I placed two little boxes out just in case the pet sitter missed scopping one day - but they still used the same one. The other litter box never even got touched :roll:


----------



## fellajetandmonster'sslave (Aug 5, 2003)

*litter boxes*

I firmly believe that more is better--since cats frequently don't like using the same box for both "functons", I have two boxes PER CAT-x 6 cats---and this is how I minimize problems w/inappropriate eliminatio (in area non-boxed)--also, I use Feliway to ensure that the territorial urge to mark is non-existent-


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

It's recommended that you have one per each cat plus one but I have one for two cats and have never had a problem. When I was growing up we had one for three cats and they were fine. I think it really depends on your cats.


----------



## Mollikins (Feb 17, 2007)

You guys got this one right, too

The new box is now the pee box - and the one near my computer desk is the poop box.

sheewwwww when Miley "goes" you KNOW it! I was listening to music and the smell about knocked me out. So the good thing is - she is sure to get a scooping each time she goes, because I KNOW she's been there.

I scooped the poop box and then went to see if they had done anything in the other box - and it had pee in it. So, I thought of you guys. LOL

Looks like they are sharing - but I have a #1 box and a #2 box. The #3 has not been touched.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I'd suggest leaving out the #3 box for a week and if it gots little or no use, then take it away and see how things go with two boxes.

Good to hear it's working out for you!! 8)


----------



## nancyLA (Feb 13, 2005)

My two boys share a jumbo litterbox with no issues..they are littermates, if that makes a difference in their ability to share.


----------



## Mickey's Mom (May 5, 2005)

I have used more than one litterbox for my four, but the upstairs one hardly got used. If anything, they mostly just "marked" it, and used the main one downstairs. So, I eliminated the upstairs one. I scoop a minimum of twice a day, and it works out just fine. No misses, no problems.


----------



## doggiejayl (Nov 14, 2006)

My 2 cats share 3 litter boxes. They use one for #1 , another one for #2 and one for both. They usually don't go much in the one with both. I think it simplifies things greatly. That way if I'm on vacation and it doesn't get scooped for awhile they don't have to search for a clean spot (which one of my cats obsesses about going only when there is an area that's perfectly clean).


----------



## Debbie of SD (Apr 14, 2007)

I read somewhere once that the rule of litterboxes for cats is 1.5/cat. Better to be safe than sorry I guess. We have two cats that share the two floors of our home. We have 2 boxes per floor; each cat likes his own box from what I've noticed.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

It's also said that a multi-level house should have boxes on each level, so you're doing pretty good by that rule of thumb, also.


----------



## JamieC (Apr 15, 2007)

I have two boxes. It's amazing that they pee in one, and poo in the other. Never mixes.


----------

